
Show HN: Patent Time Machine – Who Owned What When - vonnik
http://uspto.io/gui/patents
======
arfar
I don't think this is actually run by the United States Patent and Trademark
Office (USPTO uspto.gov), so the website owner could be risking whatever
equivalent law of Passing off the United States has.

I'd also be interested as the where the data for this came from. ASAIK, the
real USPTO doesn't provide any APIs or anything to their data.

~~~
vonnik
You can find out more here if you have questions:
[https://gitter.im/3tl/usptoio](https://gitter.im/3tl/usptoio)

------
mkocikowski
More info: [http://uspto.io](http://uspto.io)

------
jfolkins
This is very cool. Nice work!

